
MYFOXNY.com: Microsoft Admits To 17 Year Old Bug In Operating System - SecurityTimes
http://thesecuritytimes.com/?p=770&sms_ss=hackernews
======
SecurityTimes
Microsoft admits to an over a decade old security hole in the Kernel of all NT
based operating systems

